# Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 - duplex scanning

## Joseph_sys

I just got a Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 but I'm not able to scan documents in duplex using xsane.

Is anybody using this scanner model?

Question2.

How to automatically scan many pages to the same document?

I run onto utility "gscan2pdf" but I don't see it in portage.

----------

## EasterParade

I dun know anything about ur scanner or duplex scanning on it.

But xsane can do multipage. It is an option in the drop-down menu.

Choose multipage and create a project. Scan all the pages; xsane

scans multiple .jpg and when xsane is done scanning u 

"save multiple page file" and get a nice .pdf as document.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *transsib wrote:*   

> I dun know anything about ur scanner or duplex scanning on it.
> 
> But xsane can do multipage. It is an option in the drop-down menu.
> 
> Choose multipage and create a project. Scan all the pages; xsane
> ...

 

Thanks, I notice it.

When I was checking on sane web page it stated that everything works 100%

Not so, duplexing does not work, the scan button on it is useless as well  :Sad: 

Most of those scanners on Linux have some  shortcomings.

----------

## EasterParade

Joseph_sys wrote

 *Quote:*   

> Most of those scanners on Linux have some shortcomings.

 

Indeed and it is annoying but for functions u need more frequently xsane

is not worse than the Windows programs they ship with the scanner.

Problem is the drivers   :Confused: 

----------

